# Há 73 mil anos, colapso no vulcão do Fogo (Cabo Verde) gerou onda 170 metros



## Vince (6 Out 2015 às 09:28)

Island boulders reveal ancient mega-tsunami
Massive prehistoric landslide of Cape Verde volcano unleashed waves 170 metres high.
http://www.nature.com/news/island-b...-mega-tsunami-1.18485?WT.mc_id=TWT_NatureNews

Há 73.000 anos, um megamaremoto arrasou Cabo Verde
http://www.publico.pt/ciencia/noticia/ha-73000-anos-um-megamaremoto-arrasou-cabo-verde-1709932


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Out 2015 às 10:31)

Vince disse:


> Island boulders reveal ancient mega-tsunami
> Massive prehistoric landslide of Cape Verde volcano unleashed waves 170 metres high.
> http://www.nature.com/news/island-b...-mega-tsunami-1.18485?WT.mc_id=TWT_NatureNews
> 
> ...



São situações que pode acontecer, apesar da sua raridade na escala da vida humana, mas habituais nas diferentes eras geológicas. 
Aqui temos outro exemplo que poderá acontecer a breve prazo (talvez uns milénios )
http://www.dn.pt/especiais/interior.aspx?content_id=983932&especial=Tsunami&seccao=MUNDO


----------



## fablept (6 Out 2015 às 17:26)

Sobre o possível "mega" tsunami no Cumbre Viera (Cabo Verde), a partir dos 20mnts.


----------

